
EVERY Tech Interview Ever [parody] - coolbrow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WL_jkFS2gw
======
daly
Sadly that was almost exactly the scene in both of my Google interviews.

~~~
beckler
This was almost exactly like the scene in my interview with Square!

